# How big a stump can I pull with a crane?



## Kaptain_K (Feb 27, 2009)

After years of pulling out shrubs with a truck and a chain, I recently tried pulling a pretty good sized tree stump from a white pine out. It worked fine. I went slow and had a helper use the old chainsaw to cut the bigger roots as they exposed themselves. It seemed a lot easier and faster than chasing roots all around with a stump grinder. Granted, this was in my yard, and I'm more of a landscaper than an arborist. 
My question now is: I have a bucket truck with a big lower boom rated at 8,000lbs lifting capacity. There is a big loop on the boom to chain up to things. I am wondering if anybody ever uses these to pull stumps out rather than grinding them when they aren't huge stumps? I am thinking I could use the boom to lift the stump out, and up into the dump box, just like it was a large trunk. Any thoughts? 
thanks!
Kap't K


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 27, 2009)

no......but a log loader works pretty good. not as powerful as an excavator, but the rotation on the grapple helps alot.


----------



## clearance (Feb 27, 2009)

I wouldn't do it. It can shock load the machine when it breaks free. Cranes are for lifting free objects. Get it free, then use your boom.


----------



## Ghillie (Feb 27, 2009)

clearance said:


> I wouldn't do it. It can shock load the machine when it breaks free. Cranes are for lifting free objects. Get it free, then use your boom.



I could not agree with you more Clearance.

Find another piece of machinery that is intended for that purpose.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 28, 2009)

If anything leave it a little high and use the truck to pull not the crane! Maybe even look at a small stumper.


----------



## rngrchad (Feb 28, 2009)

ooo boy. This thread has an exciting element of danger. Cranes to pull stumps. Now that is something new to me. YIKES.opcorn:


----------



## woodchux (Feb 28, 2009)

If you're suicidal go ahead and find out.... It's only life support equipment


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Feb 28, 2009)

Playing with power, and making a miss-take. Superload and possibly release suddenly? Possibility of same as root and dirt projectiles and springs?

i wouldn't think a crane operator would risk such them selves? Like, the shouldn't help pull over tall stump, because it might suddenly fall and snatch down on boom. i have placed a low pulley for them to pull upward on line to tall stump, so that they can pull what they feel safe on the scale; and when tree falls rope goes slack, not tighter on boom. Pulled many backleaners to face like that, onto brush etc. can spread out concussion and keep bucking saw out of dirt, as well as help getting chokers under for crane lift. Not 'legal' to drop tree onto brush over chokers i found out ; but a seasoned chess player tries to think a few moves ahead i 'ear.


----------



## familytreeman (Mar 8, 2009)

that metal loop is for your safety lanyard perhaps !


----------



## ntsarborist (Mar 9, 2009)

ive used the lower boom on my hi-ranger many of times to lift motors and help put new motors in the trucks(works great) but a stump. ehhh i dont think so


----------



## Kaptain_K (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok, good enough! I won't do it.
The loop is near one end of the lower boom (where it meets the upper boom at the knuckle). It's positioned to be used to lift big wood up and into the back of the truck i'd imagine...or could be used to pull engines and other light-duty lifting. 

I was just posing the question, so I think I have my answer.

thanks!


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 9, 2009)

I used to have a 50' Hiab knuckleboom. Worked fine for pulling out shrubs with small shallow root systems. However, larger shrubs and small trees with roots larger than 1" diameter were surprisingly difficult to pull out. We broke the bolts off of an outrigger one time while trying to pull out some large juniper stumps. Whole truck lurched sideways. Very scary. Last time we tried pulling anything sizeable out...


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Mar 9, 2009)

at least with a crane you would know how much you were pulling and how close to capacity you were. With a bucket truck it would all be unknown and you could easily overstress the boom. Shock loading and unloading is a whole another can of worms. Not worth risking the damage I would say.... Mike


----------

